# Shop Management Software..



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

What do you use to manage your shops production schedule?


----------



## Threds Inc (Jun 29, 2016)

Our place uses a product called Shopworks. Its very good at managing a ton of orders in various stages. Its pricey but if you are managing 40 to 50 new orders a day, its worth a look.


----------



## pd87 (Jul 24, 2013)

We have a deconetwork website and their business hub has a lot of managing functions. We are a small company and don't use it that much, but it has a lot of cool features and is included in all deconetwork products .
You can send quotes with the design shown on the garment. 
Quote gets approved by the customer. 
You can then check your stock (if you keep it updated) for the shirts. If you have it in stock it goes to production and if not you can create a purchase order. They are cooperating with different suppliers (SanMar, Ralawise) so that you might be able to do order directly through their system. Then you go to production... There are different function regarding this topic. Finally, you can at shipping information and so on.

They have a youtube channel regarding the business hub ( https://youtu.be/AdN3lpZ-4uc?list=PL3zTZr9DNFCI6X6WJj_GT9FObKHaTmANj ).
I think it is a great tool if you have a bigger shop. For us, the Website was the key part and not the business hub. If we grow, it might be different.


----------



## DeeSolution14 (Dec 16, 2014)

We are current users of ShopWorks with about 12 users, we complete in house screen printing, embroidery , signs, vinyl and awards. The best thing I love about SW is it can handle all of my embellishment needs from sales to invoicing and even includes a accounting module which is nice.They thought about everything thoroughly. 

I suggest you visit their YouTube channel or website to learn more. It's pricey but worth it, it's like the Bentley of single solution software, you pay for what you get so don't be cheap when trying to set the blue print of your business.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

You might also take a look at Printavo.


----------



## felipedelgado (Dec 5, 2015)

I developed my own software, very basic but can handle:

Clients :
-Keep clients data, history of orders, own level price.

Supplier : 
- I can see who has the best prices for the same product (saving money)

Products :
-I can handle inventory of my tshirts and products that I whish.
-T-shirts (prices by matrix depending on colors and qty)
-Grand Format (by inch or foot)
-Printing (by qty)

Orders:
-I can track an order from the quote to deliver with different status
-Sale Differents products, T-shirts (screen printing, Embroidery, DTG)
Printing Products (Business Cards, Flyers, Etc), Grand format Products (Banners, Vinyl, Etc)

Email:
- Send emails (custom templates) to customers for approval or during the process of design.

Dashboard:

-I can see exactly in which status is one order

Payments:
-after one order is delivered we can take payments and send by email or print

Reports:
Sales, Profits, Product list, Customers, Vendors Etc.

Expenses:
-I can track expenses and profits reports are affected by this expenses

This is good for small company, but I can customize if I need it.


----------

